# transporting goods ?????????



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi can anyone help me with moving three items from uk (nr manchester) to la manga murcia 

one tall fridge freezer 
one flat screen tv
one washing machine

any ideas of cost or van sharing 

thanks sam lane:lane:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

itsshreck said:


> hi can anyone help me with moving three items from uk (nr manchester) to la manga murcia
> 
> one tall fridge freezer
> one flat screen tv
> ...


Having spent most of my life in the freight transport industry and still having contacts I probably can, but I will need to know

Dimensions
Packed / Unpacked
Rough weight
Collection / Delivery restrictions


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Having spent most of my life in the freight transport industry and still having contacts I probably can, but I will need to know
> 
> Dimensions
> Packed / Unpacked
> ...


 hi thanks for that i will find out all the info you need to to know and message you back

thanks sam :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

itsshreck said:


> hi thanks for that i will find out all the info you need to to know and message you back
> 
> thanks sam :clap2::clap2:


OK, then I can email my contact in the UK depending on what you tell me


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

itsshreck said:


> hi can anyone help me with moving three items from uk (nr manchester) to la manga murcia
> 
> one tall fridge freezer
> one flat screen tv
> ...


We were quoted £110 per cubic metre and that was the cheapest! Sorry we cant help but were up to the hilt and also storing ours for 4 weeks so we can spend Xmas with family in the UK and coming over early January.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



Jaxx said:


> We were quoted £110 per cubic metre and that was the cheapest! Sorry we cant help but were up to the hilt and also storing ours for 4 weeks so we can spend Xmas with family in the UK and coming over early January.


ok thanks for that
good luck with your move and merry christmas

sam


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

itsshreck said:


> hi can anyone help me with moving three items from uk (nr manchester) to la manga murcia
> 
> one tall fridge freezer
> one flat screen tv
> ...


I use Formula freight alot could be worth a try? Just google the name there based in Milton Keynes#
D


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

You could have a word with this guy Jimbo the Scot There's a binload of people round here who recommend him.


Doggy


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



owdoggy said:


> You could have a word with this guy Jimbo the Scot There's a binload of people round here who recommend him.
> 
> 
> Doggy




thanks for your replys


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> You could have a word with this guy Jimbo the Scot There's a binload of people round here who recommend him.
> 
> 
> Doggy


Yep, we used Jim when we moved over. Lovely guy, very helpful.


----------



## Shelaghd (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm very new to this Forum - it is great reading....
I was going to look for any removal share opportunities as I want to ship out some goods to Murcia region, in January.
I will keep looking and if I find anything will let you know.

cheers

Shelaghd


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*

ok thanks for that

sam :clap2::clap2:


----------

